# Polizeiwagen nach US-Vorbild geplant



## Voodoo2 (1. Juni 2013)

Deutsche Polizeiwagen sollen künftig, ähnlich wie in den USA, neben dem  bekannten Blaulicht mit einem roten Blinklicht und einer heulenden  Sirene ausgestattet werden. Wie ein Sprecher des  Bundesverkehrsministeriums mitteilte, wurde eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür  dem Bundesrat zugeleitet.  Die Fahrzeuge sollen nach vorn gerichtete Leuchten für rotes Blinklicht  erhalten und mit einer roten Leuchtschrift versehen werden, die  beispielsweise "Anhalten, Polizei" anzeigen soll. Damit soll  sichergestellt werden, dass die Polizeiautos besser wahrgenommen werden,  außerdem muss die Polizei nicht mehr das Fahrzeug, das angehalten  werden soll, überholen.

quelle http://newspresso.gulli.com/3344-polizeiwagen-nach-us-vorbild-geplant-31-05-2013


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. Juni 2013)

ich glaube noch nicht mal daran das du jemals von einem teller gespeist hast


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Juni 2013)

Ansicht ist es ja eine tolle Idee, nur wenn ich da an die kosten Denk und wer diese am Ende wieder zahlen darf. Dann hätte man auch etwas früher drüber nachdenken können und hätte es gleich gemacht, da es ja erst einen Wechsel hin zu Blau Silber gab. 

MfG


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Juni 2013)

Ein Spaß, wenn man bedenkt das die neueren Streifen/Rettungswagen eh schon alle Alarmsignale die es gibt haben, aber die Rote Leuchte fehlt!   
Außerdem das gejaule von den Ammi Sirenen klingt in echt wie Eimer. Den Ton können wir bei unser Löschfahrzeugen & RTWs auch einstellen.


----------



## der Ronny (1. Juni 2013)

Der Ausverkauf/die feindliche Übername Deutschlands - ja beinahe ganz Europas, begann bereits vor über 50 Jahren. Während wir immer noch damit beschäftigt sind, ein einheitliches/vereintes Europa zu schaffen (im übrigen keine neue Idee - sondern gute 1000 Jahre alt), ist der verdammte US-Amerikaner schon mit der Weltherrschaft beschäftigt. 


"Kleinigkeiten" wie diese (welches TatüTata auch immer) zeigen, in Summe gesehen, das das Endziel fast erreicht ist 

Schämt dich Europa! Schäm dich Deutschland!


----------



## Yassen (1. Juni 2013)

@Topic: na sollen sie doch mal sehen ob es was hilft.


----------



## RedBrain (1. Juni 2013)

Ich würde dieses als User-News bleiben und nicht ins Rumpelkammer zu verschieben.

Bleibt doch mal flach, Herr Oberst. 
Wir leben in Deutschland, bei so einer großen Änderung bei der Polizei müssen die Einwohner auch wissen.

Ich finde die US Amerikanische Polizeisirene ganz gut, das sorgt für mehr Aufmerksamkeit im Straßenverkehr und nicht das langweiliges „Tatü Tata“.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Damit soll sichergestellt werden, dass die Polizeiautos besser wahrgenommen werden...


 
Ja, so ein Polizeiauto mit eingeschalteten Blaulicht kann man schon mal leicht übersehen. Darum: her mit dem rotem Blinklicht!


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2013)

Das Thema ist im richtigen Unterforum gelandet.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2013)

Ich fände dieses Modell super 

Aber vermutlich wird es bei der derzeitigen Haushaltslage eher ein sowas hier  (halt dann mit zusätzlich Rotlicht )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2013)

USA USA USA we love it, United States of Germany 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehlt dann ja noch der Rammbock. Irgendwie sehe ich da nur ein Verbrennen von Steuergeldern, wer nicht anhalten will wird es so nicht tun. Selbst in Polizeikreisen stößt das Vorhaben ja nicht unbedingt auf Zustimmung. Generell ist es mir in der letzten Zeit eigendlich nie aufgefallen ( zumindest Innerorts ) das die Polizei Fahrzeuge zum anhalten überholt.

Am einfachsten wäre einfach ein Nebelhorn.


----------



## hanfi104 (1. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ansicht ist es ja eine tolle Idee, nur wenn ich da an die kosten Denk und wer diese am Ende wieder zahlen darf. Dann hätte man auch etwas früher drüber nachdenken können und hätte es gleich gemacht, da es ja erst einen Wechsel hin zu Blau Silber gab.
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...


 Die kosten betragen 0, alle Sirenen haben viele Signaltöne, ist praktisch nur ein knopfdruck.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2013)

Die Sirenen ja nur die Leuchten reagieren ja nicht auf Knopfdruck. Da wäre ja die frage ob man nur die " Streuscheibe " tauschen kann oder ob eben ein kompletter Umbau fällig wird. Das wird das Geld kosten


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema: Als wenn wir in Deutschland keine wichtigeren Probleme hätten, um die sich unser Verkehrsministerium kümmern sollte. Das aktuelle Martinshorn tuts ja auch!


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Die sollen das so lassen wie es ist, kostet doch alles wieder Geld, das wir Steuerzahler bezahlen müssen


----------



## Anubis12334 (1. Juni 2013)

ansich ist das ja sinnvoll, da man z.z. die Polizeiautos leicht übersieht und überhört. 
Aber warum kommt man auf so ne Idee erst, nachdem man eh schon die Farbe gewechselt. Hätte man alles in einem machen können, jetzt wirds ne schöne Geldver(sch)wendung


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Richtig, hätten sie machen sollen beim wechseln der Farbe.

Man warum machen die mit unserem Geld was die wollen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Anubis12334 schrieb:


> ansich ist das ja sinnvoll, da man z.z. die Polizeiautos leicht übersieht und überhört.
> Aber warum kommt man auf so ne Idee erst, nachdem man eh schon die Farbe gewechselt. Hätte man alles in einem machen können, jetzt wirds ne schöne Geldver(sch)wendung


 
Wie kann man bitte ein Polizeiauto übersehen oder überhören? Ich find das Martinshorn gut so wie es ist und sehe da absolut keinen Bedarf, irgendwas daran zu ändern! Dieses Vorhaben ist der reinste Schwachsinn und bringt rein gar nichts! Der scheiß kostet nur wieder Geld, ohne konkreten Nutzen! 

Die sollen lieber mal mehr Polizeibeamte einstellen, da viele Reviere schon extrem ausgedünnt sind und die Polizisten dort teils schon Sonderschichten schieben. 
Aber das ist wieder typisch Deutschland: Am falschen Ende wird gespart und für irgend einen sinnlosen Mist wird die Kohle verheizt!


----------



## Anubis12334 (1. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte ein Polizeiauto übersehen oder überhören? Ich find das Martinshorn gut so wie es ist und sehe da absolut keinen Bedarf, irgendwas daran zu ändern! Dieses Vorhaben ist der reinste Schwachsinn und bringt rein gar nichts! Der scheiß kostet nur wieder Geld, ohne konkreten Nutzen!


Wenn du 3-4 spurig mit LKWs im Stau stehst, siehst du dieses kleine Blinklicht garnicht. Und vom Ton her werden die meistens ja auch erst 2-3 Autos hinter einem bemerkt. Klar bei fließendem Verkehr bemerkt man die schon, aber wenn gerade die Hauptverkehrsadern zu den Hauptzeiten verstopft sind, dann sollte man Polizeiautos deutlich früher wahrnehmen.  

Ich merk das immer wieder, von meiner Wohnung hör die die Wagen auf circa 300m Entfernung gut und weis auf wo die sind, aber auf den Hauptverkehrsadern werden die halt übersehen und überhört und müssen teilweise auch gehörig warten bis Platz gemacht wird.

Das wir zu wenig Beamte haben, stellt ja niemand in Frage. Und das wäre auch die sinnvollere Investion.  Des wegen meine ich ja auch hätte man mitmachen können, dann wäre es sinnvoll. Aber so ist es halt viel zu viel Geld für den Effekt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein neuer Warnton etwas daran ändern würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

Generell könnte man es nur überhören wenn die Trommelfelle im selben Takt der Autoscheiben schwingen oder man beim losfahren den Auspuff in der Garage vergessen hat. Die herkömmliche Leuchte sieht man ja höchstens im Dorf an einer alten Feuerwehr oder im Museum. 
Den generelle US Trend konnte man ja schon vor längerer Zeit sehen beim Uniformwechsel


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juni 2013)

Zur Info.

Offtopic wurde entfernt. Man beachte im Übrigen die Forenregeln:



> Generell gilt: Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine  Angelegenheit zwischen  Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für  die Öffentlichkeit.



*B2T*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Sirenen ja nur die Leuchten reagieren ja nicht auf Knopfdruck. Da wäre ja die frage ob man nur die " Streuscheibe " tauschen kann oder ob eben ein kompletter Umbau fällig wird. Das wird das Geld kosten



Keine Ahnung, wie richtig DIESE Quelle liegt, aber es ist die Rede von einem "nach vorn" gerichteten, roten Blinklicht. Änderungen an der herkömmlichen Rundumleuchte sind also gar nicht vorgesehen und von einer Abschaffung der z.T. vorhandenen blauen Zusatzblinklichter vorne lese ich auch nichts. Vermutlich wird schlichtweg eine zusätzliche Lampe installiert.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Als wenn wir in Deutschland keine wichtigeren Probleme hätten, um die sich unser Verkehrsministerium kümmern sollte.



Ich denke nicht, dass Ramsauer nach 3,5 Jahren auf einmal anfängt, sich um irgend ein größeres Problem zu kümmern.
Wenn ich benke, dass die letzten "großen" Sachen, für die er verantwortlich ist, Stuttgart21 und der Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg sind:
Ist wohl auch besser so.




Anubis12334 schrieb:


> Wenn du 3-4 spurig mit LKWs im Stau stehst, siehst du dieses kleine Blinklicht garnicht. Und vom Ton her werden die meistens ja auch erst 2-3 Autos hinter einem bemerkt.



Auch rote Lampen leuchten nicht durch Laster


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Juni 2013)

Also diese schwarzen,unheimlich schicken Uniformen der dynamischen USKBeamten haben sicher kein US Vorbild


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Ramsauer nach 3,5 Jahren auf einmal anfängt, sich um irgend ein größeres Problem zu kümmern.
> Wenn ich benke, dass die letzten "großen" Sachen, für die er verantwortlich ist, Stuttgart21 und der Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg sind:
> Ist wohl auch besser so.


 
Ja da hast du wohl recht. Bei dem ist Dilettantismus an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Yassen (9. Juni 2013)

Also sollen sie doch vielleicht hilft es. 
Und ich weiß das es OT ist aber das muss ich mal sagen
@Oberst Klink: in welcher Partei bist du denn wenn man sich über sowas aufregt kannst du ja mal in 5 Jahren denn posten übernehmen und alles besser machen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Also sollen sie doch vielleicht hilft es.
> Und ich weiß das es OT ist aber das muss ich mal sagen
> @Oberst Klink: in welcher Partei bist du denn wenn man sich über sowas aufregt kannst du ja mal in 5 Jahren denn posten übernehmen und alles besser machen.


 
Ich finde ja die Aussagen "Die Politiker haben alle ja keine Ahnung", genau so unsinnig, wie die Aussagen "Dann mach es doch besser als die"  

Aber ich Stimme Oberst Klink zu, der Mann ist irgendwie nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Yassen (9. Juni 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Aussagen "Die Politiker haben alle ja keine Ahnung", genau so unsinnig, wie die Aussagen "Dann mach es doch besser als die"


 
Weshalb?


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Weshalb?


 
Weil "Mach es doch besser" einfach total oberflächlich ist. Egal wen man kritisiert, als Gegenantwort kann man immer "Ja mach es doch selbst besser" bringen.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich den Thread ggf. wieder ausgrabe: Ein neues Alarmsignal wäre durchaus von Nutzen, bzw eine andere Benormung davon.
In Städten denkt man immer, einem fallen die Ohren an, wenn Einsatzkräfte die Hupe anwerfen...
Vor ein paar Wochen mit unserer Feuerwehr zu einem Einsatz über die Autobahn, da das Einsatzstichwort noch nicht genau klar war, vorsichtshalber mit Sondersignal und Vollgas erstmal.
Das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen, wie schlecht ein Martinshorn zu hören sein scheint. Erst 2 Autos vor uns etwa war die Rettungsgasse frei, wenn überhaupt. 
Daher kann ich mir eine Änderung davon durchaus vorstellen.
Die roten Lampen könnten einen Kontrast darstellen. Auch gut. 
Eher aber helfen würde eine saftige Strafe, für die, die noch immer keine Rettungsgasse bilden können.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2013)

Doch ist mir selbst auch schon oft aufgefallen das man das Horn schwerer wahrnimmt. Generell ist es aber auch so das etliche den Rückspiegel für Makulatur halten und manche bei einem Stau versetzt fahren weil die meinen dadurch mehr sehen können incl. dichtes auffahren ( dadurch ist es natürlich kaum möglich noch nach beiden Seiten ausweichen zu können ).

Man müsste es wahrscheinlich zweigleisig ausprobieren um zu sehen ob die Neuerung was bringen würde, egal ob Horn oder Lichtsignal


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2013)

Das einzige was das hier ist, ist verschwendung von Steuergeldern...

Ich höre recht laut Musik im Auto aber ein kommendes Rettungsfahrzeug habe ich bisher nie überhört, sobald ich auch nur den kleinsten Warnton höre, musik aus und gucken ob der Wagen in meine Richtung fährt. 

ICh sehe mit bestem willen nicht, warum man an den aktuellen Fahrzeugen was ändern sollte, und sollte die Sirene manchen zu leise sein, soll man sie halt lauter einstellen.. 
Die änderung der Farbe der Polizeiwagen war schon unsinnig genug.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juni 2013)

Die Berufsfeuerwehr Erfurt hat das amerikanische Wail-Signal ja neben dem deutschen Folgetonhorn genutzt, allerdings eben nur nebenher, da es in Deutschland schlicht nicht genormt ist und damit unzulässig.

Der Punkt ist schlicht der, dass bei einigen Einsatzszenarien jede Minute zählt, und wenn es eben einmal ein paar Kilometer mehr sind (Stichwort Bundesautobahn), dann kann das durchaus zum Problem werden.
Schlicht und ergreifend ist es so, dass das momentane Horn oft nicht den Zweck erfüllt. In der Stadt oder auf Bundesstraßen geht es, solange die Fahrer kooperieren (alles schon gesehen...). 
Auf Bundesautobahnen mit größerem Sicherheitsabstand kann das durchaus zum Problem werden. Und das ist nicht nur meine Einschätzung, hatten darüber schon mit anderen Einsatzkräften gesprochen.

Und die Zeit verkürzen zu wollen, bis Rettungskräfte am Einsatzort sind ist meiner Meinung dadurch keine Steuerverschwendung. Es rettet leben. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass jedes einzelne Fahrzeug sofort umgerüstet wird. Normalerweise erfüllen die Fahrzeuge ihre Dienstzeit, auch wenn die zugrundeliegende Norm bereits zurückgezogen ist.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2013)

Aber es ist doch schwachsinn davon auszugehen, das rote lämpchen und ein anderer Warnton, das Verhalten der Autofahrer verändern werden.

Meiner Meinung nach werden die Wagen wegen zwei roten Lampen an der Front und dem Amerikanischem Warnsignal nicht mehr und nicht weniger Wahrgenommen als vorher.
Deshalb sehe ich das eher als Steuergeldverschwendung und stelle das auf die selbe Stufe, wie die wieder ausgebudelten Palmen in Hamburg-


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juni 2013)

Von irgendwoher werden die positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Wail-Signal schon kommen. In Thüringen wurden diese Signalanlagen schon verwendet. 
Auch ist ein Rot-Blau-Kontrast meiner Meinung nach auffälliger als ein ausschließlich Blaues Signal im Rückspiegel.

Und ob die positive Resonanz nun begründet ist - dazu kann man ja Untersuchungen anstellen. Warum auch nicht. Im Zweifel kostet es Geld. Im Optimalfall rettet es Menschenleben und spart einigen Schaden ein.
Ich vermag es nicht zu sagen, aber es klingt durchaus plausibel, dass verschiedene Signale verschieden schnell wahrgenommen werden, bzw. auch andere Geräusche verschieden stark überdecken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juni 2013)

Na ja, seit Ende des 2 WK wird Deutschland langsam aber stetig amerikanisiert. Ich komme mir als Deutscher schon als Teil einer amerikanischen "Stiefnation" vor, doch eigentlich sollte es umgekehrt sein. Wir haben denen schliesslich zusammen mit einigen anderen westeuropäischen Staaten damals zur Unabhängigkeit von Großbritanien verholfen. Aber seit Ende des 2 WK sind sie für alle westeuropäischen Staaten ein Vorbild. Wir übernehmen ihr kapitalistisches System, ihr politisches System, ihr Essen, ihre Sprache (Anglizismen) usw. 

Und wir gucken ihre Filme! Ich kenne kaum Serien und Filme in Deutschland die nicht aus den USA sind (weil deutsche Produktionen meist auch wirklich langweilig sind). 

Na ja, nur mal ein paar Gedanken zur Abendstunde. Freue mich schon auf das neue Sirenensignal. Demnächst wird die deutsche Pozilei einen sicherlich auch mit Sir ansprechen und einem den Arsch tasern, wenn man nicht schnell genug seinen dicken McDonalds-Arsch aus dem Wagen wuchtet.


----------



## DeepXtreme (21. Juni 2013)

Ist mir auch zuwider, diese Mitläuferschaften, egal in welcher Form in welche Richtung. Aus den Nachrichten hört man auch immer,"hier fehlt Geld, dort fehlt Geld" und dann diskutiert man über sowas unnötiges. 
Vielleicht doch eher erst die Schlaglöcher ausbessern, damit die Polizei auch wieder mit Speed auf Verfolgungsjagd gehen kann. US-Sirenen bei Tempo 30 beeindrucken die Täter nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Die Berufsfeuerwehr Erfurt hat das amerikanische Wail-Signal ja neben dem deutschen Folgetonhorn genutzt,


 
Und führte das zu einer signifikanten Verbesserung?


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juni 2013)

Laut google-recherche schon. Das Signal wurde aber nur nebenher genutzt, da es schlicht nicht offiziell war. Es wurde wohl vor Verkehrsknotenpunkten zugeschaltet. 
Ein Pilotprojekt wird zumindest niemandem schaden.

Ob das jetzt aber an dem ungewohnten lag oder daran, dass es schlicht besser ist (angenommen), kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Nur nebenher: es ist doch komplett egal, ob die Amis das Signal nutzen oder nicht. Auch Taser - wenn es verbesserungen bringt, bitte. Und das "Argument" mit den amerikanischen Fernsehsendungen ist einfach Käse.


----------



## RAMTrinity (23. Juni 2013)

Geile idee


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. August 2013)

Hoffentlich bleibt das die einzige Annäherung an die amerikanische Polizei. Wenn ich hierzulande eine Liveübertragung einer Verfolgung im Fernsehen sehen würde, dann hätte ich jegliche Hoffnung an die Gesellschaft aufgegeben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. August 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das die einzige Annäherung an die amerikanische Polizei. Wenn ich hierzulande eine Liveübertragung einer Verfolgung im Fernsehen sehen würde, dann hätte ich jegliche Hoffnung an die Gesellschaft aufgegeben.


 
Sowas gibt's auch in den USA nicht mehr, hält nicht mehr so extrem wie es vor einigen Jahren noch der fall war. Wegen mir sollte die Polizei in Deutschland gern etwas härter durchgreifen, oft sind unsere Beamte ja die dummen. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sowas gibt's auch in den USA nicht mehr, hält nicht mehr so extrem wie es vor einigen Jahren noch der fall war. Wegen mir sollte die Polizei in Deutschland gern etwas härter durchgreifen, oft sind unsere Beamte ja die dummen.
> 
> MfG



Oft sind sie das, aber trotz aller Vorsicht haben wir auch immer noch Fälle, wo das SEK auf einmal in der falschen Wohnung steht...


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sowas gibt's auch in den USA nicht mehr, hält nicht mehr so extrem wie es vor einigen Jahren noch der fall war. Wegen mir sollte die Polizei in Deutschland gern etwas härter durchgreifen, oft sind unsere Beamte ja die dummen.
> 
> MfG


 
Aber dann bitte nicht in dem Ausmaße wie in Bayern. 

Letztens wieder nen Bericht gesehen, ein älterer Herr auf dem Fahrrad hat den Polizisten nicht bemerkt, der ihn gerufen hat. Es war Nachts (dazu noch die Schwarze Uniform des Beamten, herrlich auffallend), der Herr auf dem Fahrrad und der Beamte stand noch hinter ihm. 
Es gibt eig. mehere Möglichkeiten wie der Beamte den Mann aufhalten hätte können, und zwar auf sanfte Art, aber nein, man musste den Herrn natürlich festhalten sodass er voll auf den Boden knallt, sich schürfwunden zugezogen hat und ich glaub sogar ne Verstauchung. 
Die haben noch heftigere Fälle gezeigt, das war im Gegensatz zu den anderen, noch garnichts. 

Tut mir Leid, aber das geht garnicht, und wehren dagegen kann man sich nur sehr schwer, den ne Beamtenaussage ist halt ne Beamtenaussage.


----------

